# Cichlid Pregnancy Rate on the Rise...



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, in my 120g Hap/Peacock tank, five of my fish are females (and one of those is a _C. borleyi_ that's only about 1.5" long) and three of the four adult females are holding right now! :shock: That's the most I've ever had at one time! LOL 
Just thought I'd share the news... :fish:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Goodness! :shock: you must be doing something right![/strike]


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:shock: quit showing them the moves in front of the tank girl!


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO! :lol:


----------

